# Welches Backup Programm für Windows 7 ?



## Raeven (27. November 2009)

*Welches Backup Programm für Windows 7 ?*

Welches Backup Programm für Windows 7 würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Hatte das Tool von Acronis True Image Home 2010 in der Test Version ausprobiert und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Aber da stehen immerhin 30,00 € für die Vollversion im Raum.
Gibt es "bessere" Tools oder gar kostenlose die gut funktionieren ?? Das Windows eigene Backup möchte ich nicht nutzen. 
Nutze Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Backup Programm für Windows 7 ?*

Hallo Raeven,

gib mal in der Suchmaske der mit dem Windows-Symbol bestückten Taskleiste "Sichern" ein. Schon erscheint in etwa so etwas: "Sichern und Wiederherstellen".

Windows 7 liefert ein wunderbares Tool mit - und es ist nicht erst seit 7 dabei -, welches komplette Partitionen/Festplatten, einzelne Ordner oder gar Dateien sichern kann. Ich habe damit schon mehrere Backups gemacht und bin damit vollkommen zufrieden.

Mehrere Vorteile bietet dieses Programm: Es ist kostenlos, es bietet mehrere Sicherungsstrategien (Inkrementell, Differentiell, Kopieren und vollständiges Backup) und das Wiederherstellen ist recht einfach möglich. Du kannst die vom Programm erstellte Image-Datei problemlos auf Netzwerk- oder USB-Festplatten packen und sie somit rechnerunabhängig sichern.

Viel Erfolg damit!

Gruß,
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Raeven (27. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Backup Programm für Windows 7 ?*

Danke für den Tip.
Hatte es schon mal ausprobiert und finde Acronis besser wei ich das Tool auch von der Rettungs CD starten kann um eine Wiederherstellung durchzuführen. Hatte den Vorgänger , Acronis Home 10. und wollte nur wissen ob es ein besseres oder vergleichbares  Tool gibt bevor ich mich entscheiden die 30.00 € auszugeben.


----------



## mattinator (27. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Backup Programm für Windows 7 ?*

Die Sicherung in Windows 7 kann Image-Backup und Wiederherstellung mit Windows-Wiederherstellungs-CD, auch auf / von z.B. externer USB-Festplatte. Habe ich schon erfolgreich getestet.

Habe momentan unter Windows XP Paragon Drive Backup 9.0 Personal für's Image-Backup im Einsatz, hat aber auch ein paar € gekostet. Momentan gibt es noch die für Privatanwender kostenlose Drive Backup 9.0 Free Edition, die Archive sind kompatibel. Mit Wiederherstellungs-CD und Backup-Wizard. Unterscheidet sich nicht wesentlich von der Personal (z.B. kein Scheduling). Die Wiederherstellungs-CD bei der Free Edition war glaub ich nicht so komfortabel. Das kann man umgehen, wenn man die trial Personal installiert und daraus die Wiederhestellungs-CD erzeugt (hat meines Wissens keine zeitliche Limitierung). Allerdings hatte ich unter Windows 7 64-Bit ein paar Probleme damit. Weiss nicht, wie lange der Link noch funktioniert Paragon Drive Backup Free Edition - Das Produkt, da Paragon neue Versionen aufgelegt hat. Beim normalen Einstieg ist o.g. Link nicht mehr zu finden. Als englische Version gibt es noch eine freie Version der aktuellen Software Backup & Recovery 10 Free Edition (Einschränkungen habe ich mir nicht angeschaut): Free Backup Software: Paragon Backup & Recovery 10 Free Edition - Overview. Paragon macht auch öfter Aktionen mit kostenlosen älteren Versionen. Man muss sich nur registrieren. Musst mal ein bisschen googlen, z.B. sind hier viele Artikel darüber Paragon Drive Backup kostenlos (unten Verweise auf ähnliche Aktionen).


----------



## Raeven (28. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Backup Programm für Windows 7 ?*

werd mal verschieden Versionen testen und dann für mich die beste aussuchen.

Damke für die Tipps


----------



## TobiasZimmermann (2. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Backup Programm für Windows 7 ?*



Raeven schrieb:


> Welches Backup Programm für Windows 7 würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Hatte das Tool von Acronis True Image Home 2010 in der Test Version ausprobiert und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Aber da stehen immerhin 30,00 € für die Vollversion im Raum.
> Gibt es "bessere" Tools oder gar kostenlose die gut funktionieren ?? Das Windows eigene Backup möchte ich nicht nutzen.
> Nutze Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit.



Warum nicht einfach eine Online Backup Lösung nutzen? Anbieter gibt es ja genügend, wie z.B. diesen hier Backup in die Cloud | Mozy


----------



## XT1024 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Backup Programm für Windows 7 ?*



TobiasZimmermann schrieb:


> ...


Warum nicht auf das Datum achten?
Und warum sieht das wie Reklame aus?


----------

